# Life gives you lemons... make a trailer hitch!



## geopellet (7 mo ago)

Last fall broke the shaft for the lift cylinder on the loader for my L3010. This spring needed to move a couple of boats around and got tired of tying up the 3pt hitch with the heavy, hard to attach 3pt receiver that I normally use with the ball hitch.

Necessity and a couple of other bits of scrap I had laying around... presto... bucket mounted (actually more of a toothbar mount) ball hitch.

I've gotten so many great build ideas from this forum over the years... just wanted to give back a little. Hope this inspires someone out there someday! 

Extremely easy to build, light weight and works on even my heaviest ball mount hitch trailers. Actually helped to have a little bend in the shaft. Just a couple of taps with the hammer and it snugs everything up nicely.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Gotta give you an ‘A’ for creativity!! And yes a front mounted trailer ball can be very handy. Can you see the ball from the tractor seat?


----------



## geopellet (7 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Gotta give you an ‘A’ for creativity!! And yes a front mounted trailer ball can be very handy. Can you see the ball from the tractor seat?



yep, just lucky... not smart enough to actually think about it before the build. The tongue on the ball arm is another broken bit of treasure I kept around. It was from a set of forks I had made but weren't up to some of the lifting/digging I do with them. Where it snapped at the bend is the length of the tongue. Just long enough, ball level at a foot off the ground, to see on the seat (good posture...no slouching)


----------

